# IKEA Hydroponics setup



## Deanne (27 Oct 2017)

My husband recently visited IKEA alone (unsupervised) and, knowing my desire to keep tropical Drosera (I keep lots of hardier carnivores) purchased a plant set up as a gift for me. On looking at it it’s obviously a tiny hydroponics system. Has anyone used one of these for growing aquarium plants? Or any plants? If so, any sage words of advice for a long term gardener but a newbie to the aquarium hobby?


----------



## dw1305 (27 Oct 2017)

Hi all, 





Deanne said:


> On looking at it it’s obviously a tiny hydroponics system.


There is mention of it in <"PAR and other...">.

cheers Darrel


----------

